# CNC Touch Off Plate Intro Pricing ending.



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

$30 off Introductory Pricing ends on 4/15/2013.

The Makers Guide - Triple Edge Finder - THE MAKERS GUIDE

The Makers Guide Triple Edge Finder - YouTube


----------

